# 

## krzysiekkozinski

Witam
Zmieniam bojler z 80 na 150 l i postanowiłem przerobić trochę instalację. Chcę dodać naczynie przeponowe. Moje pytanie czy zawór bezpieczeństwa dać za naczyniem przeponowym a przed bojlerem jak na filmie kospela na YTbie ( moja instalacja jest taka sama) czy przed naczyniem i bojlerem jak zasugerował mi sprzedawca w sklepie instalacyjnym?

----------


## Kondensat

Jak w załączniku.Sugeruje rozwiązanie 1  Dla bojlera o pojemności 150l  wielkość naczynia przeponowego 12l Należy ustawić odpowiednie ciśnienie wstępne w naczyniu bo inaczej nie będzie widoczne dla systemu=tak jakby go nie było

----------


## krzysiekkozinski

> Jak w załączniku.Sugeruje rozwiązanie 1  Dla bojlera o pojemności 150l  wielkość naczynia przeponowego 12l Należy ustawić odpowiednie ciśnienie wstępne w naczyniu bo inaczej nie będzie widoczne dla systemu=tak jakby go nie było


Naczynie mam właśnie 12 litrowe. Na jaką wartość powinno być to ciśnienie wstępne nastawione? Naczynie to Flamco Airfix A 12 z ciśnienie wstępnym 4 bary. Bojler to wymiennik poziomy grzany tylko grzałką. Zawór bezpieczeństwa, który mi polecono do mojej instalacji to https://afriso.pl/katalog-online/afr.../produkt/42234

----------


## Kondensat

Ten zawór to to drugie rozwiązanie czyli dwa w jednym jak proszek czy szampon)Ja wolę osobno zawór bezpieczeństwa i osobno zawór zwrotny ale na tym AF8 też będzie działać.Ciśnienie w naczyniu zależy czy masz wodę z sieci czy z hydroforu

----------


## krzysiekkozinski

Woda jest z sieci miejskiej w centrum miasta

----------


## Kondensat

Jest reduktor ciśnienia wody?powinien być jak z sieci

----------


## krzysiekkozinski

Nie ma.

----------


## krzysiekkozinski

Czy taki reduktor może być zainstalowany w domu czy musi być zaraz za wodomierzem czyli w moim przypadku w studzience przy ogrodzeniu? Będę też zakładał zespół filtrów i myślałem żeby ten reduktor dać za tą grupą filtrów. Będzie ok? Wrócę jeszcze do tego naczynia przeponowego- jego nastawa powinna być jakoś procentowo ustawiona w stosunku do reduktora?No i sam reduktor na ile go ustawić?

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy taki reduktor może być zainstalowany w domu czy musi być zaraz za wodomierzem czyli w moim przypadku w studzience przy ogrodzeniu? Będę też zakładał zespół filtrów i myślałem żeby ten reduktor dać za tą grupą filtrów. Będzie ok? Wrócę jeszcze do tego naczynia przeponowego- jego nastawa powinna być jakoś procentowo ustawiona w stosunku do reduktora?No i sam reduktor na ile go ustawić?


Im wcześniej reduktor, tym lepiej. Filtry też mogą oberwać zbyt wysokim ciśnieniem. Do tego IMO warto reduktor wybrać z sitkiem - wyłapie najgrubszy syf.
Jak nie masz specjalnych wymogów (osmoza, system nawadniania czy inne urządzenia zamontowane w domu), to bym reduktor ustawił na 3 bary.

Ciśnienie wstępne ustawiasz tak

----------


## tomraider

> Czy taki reduktor może być zainstalowany w domu czy musi być zaraz za wodomierzem czyli w moim przypadku w studzience przy ogrodzeniu? Będę też zakładał zespół filtrów i myślałem żeby ten reduktor dać za tą grupą filtrów. Będzie ok? Wrócę jeszcze do tego naczynia przeponowego- jego nastawa powinna być jakoś procentowo ustawiona w stosunku do reduktora?No i sam reduktor na ile go ustawić?


Kieruj sie rozsadkiem. Reduktor ,jeżeli już w ogóle, w domu. Na zewnątrz może zamarznąć.Zaraz po głównym zaworze doprowadzającym wodę z wodociągów filtr sznurkowy, potem zawór zwrotny,jak wymagany, potem reduktor dobrany pod względem wydajności i ciśnienia jakie potrzebujesz. Pamiętaj że przy dużym poborze wody z sieci o temp.8 stopni filtr i reduktor będą się wychładzać i będzie na nich kondensować para wodna, więc nie montuj ich np. w wilgotnej piwnicy.  Zawór bezpieczeństwa i ewentualnie reduktor oraz nastawy naczynia wzbiorczego dobierzesz dopiero po zamontowaniu manometru w obecnej instalacji który pokaże jakie ciśnienie masz w sieci.Zawór bezpieczeństwa zamontuj tam i w taki sposób że jak zadziała to upuszczona woda nie będzie miałą  szans kogoś przypadkowo poparzyć i/lub zalać innych urządzeń pod napięciem np.pralki itp.
pozdrawiam Tomraider.

----------


## krzysiekkozinski

A jak zamienię reduktor z grupą filtrów? Studzienka jest dość mała i wolałbym nie musieć tam już nic więcej montowac. Zrobiłbym tak:
Zawór kulowy
Reduktor 
Grupa filtrów 
Zawór kulowy
Będzie ok?

----------


## tomraider

> A jak zamienię reduktor z grupą filtrów? Studzienka jest dość mała i wolałbym nie musieć tam już nic więcej montowac. Zrobiłbym tak:
> Zawór kulowy
> Reduktor 
> Grupa filtrów 
> Zawór kulowy
> Będzie ok?


Po co w ogóle Ci reduktor, za dużo masz kasy?  Myślałem że zgodnie z tematem wątku interesujesz się głównie zaworem  bezpieczeństwa.Jaki problem masz w ciśnieniem wody z sieci?
Jakie ciśnienie?

----------


## Kondensat

Jeżeli już to za wodomierzem musi być zawór antyskażeniowy.Reduktor cśnienia wskazany,w sieci mogą być skoki ciśnienia.Jak dopakuje 5atm to będzie kapać z ZB nie mówiąc o tym że przy wysokim ciśnieniu cierpi armatura.Montaż reduktora to raczej na dzień dzisiejszy standard a autor temat zrobi jak uważa

----------


## krzysiekkozinski

Z zaworem już wiem. Jakie jest ciśnienie to nawet nie wiem bo nigdy mnie to nie interesowało a nigdy też nie było jakiś problemów z wodą. O reduktor pytam, właśnie ze względu na brak wiedzy o ciśnieniu a tym samym nie wiem czy ciśnienie wstępne na naczyniu jest wystarczające. Jeżeli się da to pewnie ze wolałbym tego nie kupować ale jak inaczej to ogarnąć?

----------


## krzysiekkozinski

W studzience jest zawór antyskazeniowy.

----------


## krzysiekkozinski

Czy takie rozwiązanie będzie ok?
Zawór kulowy 
Reduktor 
Grupa filtrów 
Zawór kulowy

----------


## Kondensat

Możesz się przekonać jakie jest ciśnienie w sieci.Wystarczy wkręcić gdzieś w instalację manometr powiedzmy do 10bar Może się zdarzyć że ciśnienie może mieć większą wartość w nocy kiedy jest mniej użytkowników.

----------


## tomraider

> Z zaworem już wiem. Jakie jest ciśnienie to nawet nie wiem bo nigdy mnie to nie interesowało a nigdy też nie było jakiś problemów z wodą. O reduktor pytam, właśnie ze względu na brak wiedzy o ciśnieniu a tym samym nie wiem czy ciśnienie wstępne na naczyniu jest wystarczające. Jeżeli się da to pewnie ze wolałbym tego nie kupować ale jak inaczej to ogarnąć?


Nie znając ciśnienia sieci nie dobierzesz nastaw naczynia wzbiorczego i nie dobierzesz zaworu bezpieczeństwa. Manometr kup i zamontuj.

----------


## tomraider

> Jeżeli już to za wodomierzem musi być zawór antyskażeniowy.


Nie musi. chyba że wodociągi od tego uzależniaja dostawę wody a to rzadkość. montowanie zaworów antyskażeniowych czy reduktorów to fajna dobrze płatna fucha dla instalatorów.

[


> Reduktor cśnienia wskazany,w sieci mogą być skoki ciśnienia.


Wodociagi miewają skoki ciśnienia ale zawsze są to spadki a nie wzrosty.

[


> Jak dopakuje 5atm to będzie kapać z ZB 
> nie mówiąc o tym że przy wysokim ciśnieniu cierpi armatura..


Z ZB nigdy nie może nic kapać bo zarośnie syfem  i może nie zadziałać prawidłowo, kapanie to dowód na żle zrobioną instalację i/lub żle dobrane i ustawione naczynie wzbiorcze.
Jaka to armatura cierpi od ciśnienia 5 atm? 

[


> Montaż reduktora to raczej na dzień dzisiejszy standard a autor temat zrobi jak uważa


Masowe naciąganie klientów to w dzisiejszy czasach to standard, kuzynce instalator zaproponował montaż zaworu antyskażeniowego na gotowo za 380 zł  uzasadniając potrzebę jego montażu taką oto bajką  że będzie mniejsze zużycie wody w domu.
pozdrawiam Tomraider.

----------


## krzysiekkozinski

Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc. Zacznę od sprawdzenia jakie jest ciśnienie w sieci a potem sie zobaczy

----------


## asolt

> Wodociagi miewają skoki ciśnienia ale zawsze są to spadki a nie wzrosty.


Montowałem reduktor u klienta który miał wzrosty cisnienia w sieci do 7-8 bar. Niestety pekł mu przez te wzrosty klosz filtra BB20 (przezroczysty)
Czyli sa i spadki (czesciej) ale są i wzrosty.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie musi.


Musi.
Rozporządzenie w sprawie WT:
_
§ 113.
[...]
7. Instalacja wodociągowa powinna mieć zabezpieczenia uniemożliwiające wtórne zanieczyszczenie wody, zgodnie z wymaganiami dla przepływów zwrotnych, określonymi w Polskiej Normie dotyczącej zabezpieczenia przed przepływem zwrotnym.
[...]
§ 115.
[...]
2. Za każdym zestawem wodomierza głównego od strony instalacji należy zainstalować zabezpieczenie, o którym mowa w § 113 ust. 7._

I taki wymóg dostajesz w warunkach przyłączenia od wodociągów. U mnie konkretnie zapis wyglądał tak:
_9. Po odbiorze przyłącza i podpisaniu umowy na dostawę wody, zostanie zamontowany i oplombowany wodomierz. Wodomierz zamontować zgodnie z PN-91/M-54910. Po otwarciu zasuwy odcinającej , będzie możliwa dostawa wody do nieruchomości. Pobór wody z pominięciem licznika i bez umowy traktowany będzie jako nielegalny.
Zestaw wodomierzowy do zamontowania wodomierza 3/4" (Dn 20mm)-2,5 m3/h, L=130mm, składający się w kolejności z: zaworu odcinającego, konsoli do zamontowania wodomierza typ SMART APATOR POWOGAZ ze śrubunkami, zaworu spustowego, zaworu odcinającego, zaworu antyskażeniowego (zgodnie z PN-92/B-01706) lub inny odpowiedni przy większej średnicy przyłącza, zakupiony i zamontowany wodomierz musi posiadać: ważną legalizację, NIENARUSZONĄ PLOMBĘ , KARTĘ GWARANCYJNĄ LUB DOWÓD ZAKUPU._




> Wodociagi miewają skoki ciśnienia ale zawsze są to spadki a nie wzrosty.


Oczywiście, że bywają wzrosty. I strzelają ludziom wężyki. Oczywiście zwalają na wężyki, bo nie wiedzą nawet, że winne są wodociągi.





> Jaka to armatura cierpi od ciśnienia 5 atm?


Przepisy dopuszczają do 6atm. Ale jak weźmiesz do ręki niejeden filtr czy komponent systemu nawadniania ma _Ciśnienie wody	do 3,5 bar_.

----------


## krzysiekkozinski

Założyłem manometr i przez prawie godzinę wskazywał 5,5 bar bez żadnych znaczących skoków. Czy jeżeli faktycznie takie mam ciśnienie w sieci to zawór bezpieczeństwa 6 bar będzie ok? Będę jeszcze obserwował ten manometr zwłaszcza w nocy jestem ciekawy wskazań.

----------


## krzysiekkozinski

W naszych wodociagach zawór antyskazeniowy jest obowiazkowy

----------


## Kaizen

> Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc. Zacznę od sprawdzenia jakie jest ciśnienie w sieci a potem sie zobaczy


Nie sprawdzisz. Chyba, że zainstalujesz jakiś czujnik elektroniczny z zapisywaniem historii. Skoki ciśnienia nie są częste - a skutki bywają bolesne.

----------


## tomraider

> Montowałem reduktor u klienta który miał wzrosty cisnienia w sieci do 7-8 bar. Niestety pekł mu przez te wzrosty klosz filtra BB20 (przezroczysty)
> Czyli sa i spadki (czesciej) ale są i wzrosty.


Klient miał nieprawidłowo dobrana obudowę filtra wody, istnieją na 6 , 8 i więcej barów , lub obudowa miała wadę fabryczną lub przez nieprawidłowe odkręcanie lub zakręcanie została osłabiona i pękła. Reduktor nie zabezpiecza obudowy filtra , gumowych wężyków w metalowym oplocie i innych elementów instalacji wodnej przed tzw. ,,uderzeniu wodnym''  które jest gwałtownym skokiem ciśnienia zazwyczaj po uruchomieniu wodociągu po awarii. Stale wysokie ciśnienie w wodociągach jest niezwykle rzadkie i graniczy z cudem.Ludzie płacą za kubiki wody a nie za ich ciśnienie więc wodociągi podają wodę na najniższym możliwym ciśnieniu dzięki czemu oszczędzają swój prąd, pompy ,zawory, reduktory i rury doprowadzające wodę do klienta. Zatem montując reduktor nie zabezpieczyłeś faktycznie klienta przed uderzeniem wodnym, pewnie nie zmieniłeś obudowy na bardziej wytrzymałą i nie wymieniłeś wszystkich wężyków w instalacji , tak więc dałeś mu złudne poczucie bezpieczeństwa. I pewnie wziąłeś za to pieniądze. Ja bym się taką robotą raczej publicznie nie chwalił a już na pewno nie próbował pouczać  innych na FM.
pozdrawiam Tomraider.

----------


## tomraider

> Musi..


Z Tobą kolego nie dyskutuję bo jesteś, ze względu niski poziom kulturalny i merytoryczny swoich wypowiedzi, na mojej liście ignorowanych ,o czym jak widzę zapomniałeś więc Ci przypominam.
pozdrawiam Tomraider.

----------


## asolt

> Klient miał nieprawidłowo dobrana obudowę filtra wody, istnieją na 6 , 8 i więcej barów , lub obudowa miała wadę fabryczną lub przez nieprawidłowe odkręcanie lub zakręcanie została osłabiona i pękła. Reduktor nie zabezpiecza obudowy filtra , gumowych wężyków w metalowym oplocie i innych elementów instalacji wodnej przed tzw. ,,uderzeniu wodnym''  które jest gwałtownym skokiem ciśnienia zazwyczaj po uruchomieniu wodociągu po awarii. Stale wysokie ciśnienie w wodociągach jest niezwykle rzadkie i graniczy z cudem.Ludzie płacą za kubiki wody a nie za ich ciśnienie więc wodociągi podają wodę na najniższym możliwym ciśnieniu dzięki czemu oszczędzają swój prąd, pompy ,zawory, reduktory i rury doprowadzające wodę do klienta. Zatem montując reduktor nie zabezpieczyłeś faktycznie klienta przed uderzeniem wodnym, pewnie nie zmieniłeś obudowy na bardziej wytrzymałą i nie wymieniłeś wszystkich wężyków w instalacji , tak więc dałeś mu złudne poczucie bezpieczeństwa. I pewnie wziąłeś za to pieniądze. Ja bym się taką robotą raczej publicznie nie chwalił a już na pewno nie próbował pouczać  innych na FM.
> pozdrawiam Tomraider.


Ale o co Tobie chodzi, napisałes ze nie ma wzrostów, owszem są, w czym problem? Wezyków nie wymieniałem, nie ja je instalowałem. Dostałem zlecenie na montaz reduktura i go zainstalowałem. Resztę niech wymienia ten który montował. Poza tym te wzrosty były tylko czasowe, pozniej poprawiono cisnienie w sieci na ok 4 atm. Podaj przyklad klosza przezroczystego o wymiarze BB20 na 8 i wiecej barów.

----------


## tomraider

> Podaj przyklad klosza przezroczystego o wymiarze BB20 na 8 i wiecej barów.


Pierwszy z brzegu na 8 bar  https://www.hydromario.pl/filtr-wody...lad-p-768.html  , na 11 bar https://dbamowode.pl/pl/p/Obudowa-10...-goracej-1/345 do zimnej wody też się nada . Poszukaj a znajdziesz dużo więcej i nie koniecznie za milion dolarów. 
pozdrawiam Tomraider.

----------


## asolt

> Pierwszy z brzegu na 8 bar  https://www.hydromario.pl/filtr-wody...lad-p-768.html  , na 11 bar https://dbamowode.pl/pl/p/Obudowa-10...-goracej-1/345 do zimnej wody też się nada . Poszukaj a znajdziesz dużo więcej i nie koniecznie za milion dolarów. 
> pozdrawiam Tomraider.


Ani jeden ani drugi nie jest kloszem przezroczystym BigBlue20" a taki tak był zainstalowany i taki miał byc po naprawie. Tak chciał klient i wszelkie tłumaczenia na nic sie zdały. Masz na upór klient jakas radę, chetnie posłucham.

----------


## tomraider

> . Masz na upór klient jakaś radę, chętnie posłucham.


Oczywiście że na upartego klienta nie chcącego słuchać rzeczowych argumentów nie ma rady. Takiego to tylko, jak mawia Pażdzioch z Kiepskich , za jądra i na latarnie .
pozdrawiam Tomraider.

----------


## asolt

> Oczywiście że na upartego klienta nie chcącego słuchać rzeczowych argumentów nie ma rady. Takiego to tylko, jak mawia Pażdzioch z Kiepskich , za jądra i na latarnie .
> pozdrawiam Tomraider.


Dlatego czasem warto sie wstrzymac z krytycznymi uwagami przed zapoznaniem z całokształtem problemu. Oczywiscie nie da sie wszystkiego opisac w kilku zdaniach. Z tymi jadrami to zbyt drastyczne, klient płaci, klient wymaga (inaczej, ma swoje przemyslenia)

----------


## Kaizen

> Z Tobą kolego nie dyskutuję bo jesteś, ze względu niski poziom kulturalny i merytoryczny swoich wypowiedzi, na mojej liście ignorowanych ,o czym jak widzę zapomniałeś więc Ci przypominam.
> pozdrawiam Tomraider.


Lista ignorowanych działa tak, że nie wyświetlają sie posty od osób znajdujących się na niej. A Ty nie tylko czytasz, ale również niemerytorycznie odpisujesz.

----------


## Kondensat

> Założyłem manometr i przez prawie godzinę wskazywał 5,5 bar bez żadnych znaczących skoków. Czy jeżeli faktycznie takie mam ciśnienie w sieci to zawór bezpieczeństwa 6 bar będzie ok? Będę jeszcze obserwował ten manometr zwłaszcza w nocy jestem ciekawy wskazań.


Przy tak wysokim ciśnieniu zamontowałbym reduktor.Wraz ze wzrostem temp.rosnie ciśnienie i wg.mnie po podgrzaniu wody będzie kapać z tego 6barowego Z B a nie można dać zaworu bezpieczeństwa o większym ciśnieniu bo nie pozwala na to instrukcja producenta podgrzewacza wody.Nad czym tu w ogóle się zastanawiać,150zl idzie przeżyć,to jeszcze nie majątek

----------

